# mots en "-ing", digramme "ng" - prononciation : [ŋ] / [ŋg] / [ɲ] ?



## Readomingues

Je voudrais savoir comment on prononce en français la terminaison des mots d’origine anglaise comme ‘parking’, ‘marketing’, jogging’, etc. Est-ce que c’est la même prononciation de la graphie ‘gn’ comme dans _mignon, agneau_, etc?
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,
Les mots finissant en *ng* ne pourraient pas être lus comme dans a*gn*eau ou mi*gn*on puisque l'ordre des deux consonnes y est inversé.
En français, la finale *ing* des mots d'origine anglaise se prononce [ŋ] comme dans la prononciation anglaise.


----------



## Maître Capello

SergueiL said:


> En français, la finale *ing* des mots d'origine anglaise se prononce [ŋ] comme dans la prononciation anglaise.


Oui, mais le _i_ se prononce aussi.  La finale _-ing_ se prononce donc [iŋ].


----------



## Stephanagreg

Le français semble compter aujourd'hui dans son inventaire phonémique à la fois une consonne nasale palatale (/ɲ/, p. ex. dans _agneau_, _ignifugé_, etc.) et une nasale vélaire (/ŋ/, dans _parking _et de multiples emprunts à l'anglais, ou parfois dans les onomatopées _bing !_ ou _bang !_), même si la nasale palatale est souvent réinterprétée comme une suite de nasale alvéolaire (/n/) + spirante palatale voisée (/j/). 

Cet état de fait est probablement à attribuer à l'influence de l'anglais. Car certains locuteurs prononcent encore ces mots avec /ng/. Dans de telles prononciations, la nasale vélaire peut être considérée comme un simple allophone du phonème /n/ (théoriquement une nasale dentale) sous l'influence de la plosive vélaire qui suit (/g/). 

A force d'entendre de l'anglais, le /g/ disparaît et seule demeure la nasale dans ces mots et dans les emprunts plus récents (_marketing, stretching_, etc.).

C'est ainsi que l'anglais a enrichi d'un élément notre système consonantique...


----------



## Maître Capello

Stephanagreg said:


> Car certains locuteurs prononcent encore ces mots avec /ng/. […]
> A force d'entendre de l'anglais, le /g/ disparaît et seule demeure la nasale dans ces mots et dans les emprunts plus récents (_marketing, stretching_, etc.).


Vraiment ? En français, je n'ai jamais entendu [ng] ni [n] ; uniquement [ŋ]. Peut-être s'agit-il de prononciations régionales ?


----------



## Stephanagreg

Désolé, Maître Capello. J'ai dû mal m'exprimer. Je voulais dire "seule demeure la nasale *vélaire*". (Je ne pense pas qu'on entende [n], en effet.)

Enfant, je prononçais _parking _avec /ng/ (il s'agit des phonémes, mais la réalisation phonétique de cette suite était [ŋg]), et ai encore le souvenir de prononciations analogues de _bing !_ ou de _marketing_. Il faudrait retouver certains vieux dictionnaires qui proposaient une transcription phonétique.


----------



## Readomingues

Merci à tous. Je vous ai posé cette question parce que quelques fois j’ai l’impression d’écouter des personnes dont la langue maternelle est le français prononçant cette terminaison ‘ing’ comme si c’était la graphie ‘gn’ du français. Par exemple : parking = ‘_parkigne_’.


----------



## Chimel

Oui, c'est vrai, on peut parfois entendre ça: soit par dérision, soit par méconnaissance ou difficulté à reproduire la prononciation anglaise.


----------



## OLN

Maître Capello said:


> Vraiment ? En français, je n'ai jamais entendu [ng] ni [n] ; uniquement [ŋ]. Peut-être s'agit-il de prononciations régionales ?


Je n'ai jamais entendu [ng] en fin de mot, et c'est certainement difficile à prononcer ou de faire la liaison entre [g] et le mot suivant (exemple: un parking_aérien).

Stephanagreg, pensais-tu à la découpe et à la prononciation française courante de noms comme Birm*ing*ham et Bucki*ng*ham, qui résultent en une sorte d'hybride [-iŋgam] ?


----------



## Stephanagreg

Oui, OLN, mais pas seulement. Il y a une trentaine d'années, dans la région où j'ai grandi en tout cas,_ parking _ou _camping _étaient régulièrement prononcés avec une suite nasale + plosive. (Les phénomènes de liaison doivent probablement être envisagés de manière disctincte.)

Il serait intéressant de metre la main sur un dictionnaire des années 1980 et de voir comment ces termes étaient transcrits en français de référence.


----------



## WAMES.UY

Bonjour,

Je sais que les questions concernant la phonétique ne sont pas tout à fait le but de ce forum, mais c'est quelque chose que m'intrigue depuis hier. Tous les dictionnaires que j'ai consultés donnent la transcription /-ɪŋ/ pour la finale -ing des mots empruntés à l'anglais, mais j'ai demandé a plusieurs français quelle était la prononciation correcte et on m'a dit qu'on fait toujours entendre le g ("inngue"). Alors, quelle est la prononciation la plus courante: /-ɪŋ/ ou /-ɪŋg/ ?

Merci à l'avance.

William


----------



## Kerrilynn

Bonjour, 

pour compliquer la chose, en fait les deux prononciations sont utilisées car il existe différents accents, plus ou moins forts selon l'origine géographique, par exemple selon que l'on vient du nord ou du sud de la France . Néanmoins, en référence à l'origine anglaise de ces mots, il est d'usage de prononcer le g.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le _g_ est de toute façon réalisé en partie puisqu'il est inclus dans [ŋ]. Je n'ai pour ma part jamais entendu que des finales en [-iŋ], qui est la prononciation dite standard comme indiqué dans les dictionnaires. Je pense d'ailleurs que [-iŋg] est imprononçable ; ceux qui font sonner le _g_ disent plutôt [-iŋgø].


----------



## Terio

Je pense que, à moins de faire un effort, en français, je prononce _parking_ comme _digne._


----------



## Chimel

Moi pas: je le prononce comme "ping" (de ping-pong) ou Viking.

Prononcer "gne" n'est d'ailleurs pas facile ou naturel dans d'autres mots en -ing comme "zoning": [zonigne]?


----------



## clamor

Stephanagreg said:


> Oui, OLN, mais pas seulement. Il y a une trentaine d'années, dans la région où j'ai grandi en tout cas,_ parking _ou _camping _étaient régulièrement prononcés avec une suite nasale + plosive. (Les phénomènes de liaison doivent probablement être envisagés de manière disctincte.)
> 
> Il serait intéressant de metre la main sur un dictionnaire des années 1980 et de voir comment ces termes étaient transcrits en français de référence.


C'est encore très courant de prononcer [ŋg]. Alors que [ŋ] seul sonnerait bizarrement.



Stephanagreg said:


> Il serait intéressant de metre la main sur un dictionnaire des années 1980 et de voir comment ces termes étaient transcrits en français de référence.


Dans mon Larousse (1985) ils sont transcrits avec la palatale (équivalent à "ign").


----------



## Bezoard

Il faut examiner ces constatations de plus près.
D'abord, le mot "parking" est entré assez tard dans le PLI (1959). Voici trois photos des entrées dans les éditions respectives de 1970, 1983 et 1989.
1970



1983



1989



On constate qu'en 1970, le son ng est correctement transcrit à l'anglaise avec [ŋ]. C'est à mon avis une transcription théorique de comment le mot devrait être prononcé et certainement pas une image sonore de ce que la majorité de la population francophone réalisait à cette époque.
En 1983, on voit la transcription [ɲ] qui correspond au son "ign" mentionné par clamor dans son Larousse de 1985. Est-ce erreur, une confusion entre [ɲ] et [ŋ], ou un désir de mieux refléter l'usage français ?
En 1989, retour à la transcription théorique [ŋ] et celle-ci semble s'être maintenue jusquà aujourd'hui.


----------



## clamor

Bezoard said:


> En 1983, on voit la transcription [ɲ] qui correspond au son "ign" mentionné par clamor dans son Larousse de 1985. Est-ce erreur, une confusion entre [ɲ] et [ŋ], ou un désir de mieux refléter l'usage français ?
> En 1989, retour à la transcription théorique [ŋ] et celle-ci semble s'être maintenue jusquà aujourd'hui.


D'ailleurs, en tant qu'amateur de Queneau, je pourrais ajouter que dans ses "francisations" de prononciations populaires de mots étrangers, il écrivait "standigne" etc.


----------



## Bezoard

Sans oublier les transcriptions en -ingue comme dans _meeting_ et _pudding_ devenus métingue et poudingue.


----------

